# LOOK 586 rear derailleur hangar fail



## Deathmoney07

So, purchased my LOOK 586 roughly 25-30 days ago, and recently wrecked it while riding. I wasn't being careless, it was raining on my way back from a long ride and even while taking my time around a corner my bike slipped from underneath me,it was not a hard fall at all and I didn't even have a scrape on my arm or leg. however the rear derailleur snapped off and took a chunk of carbon frame with it..

My shop called LOOK and the best they could do is a replacement at cost...1750$ **** that. They then said I could get it repaired for about 600$.. I just dropped $4k on this bike and don't have the cash right now for either.

My whole thought is, shouldn't the rear derailleur hangar have done it's job? seems like the fail safe failed, now I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place because a fail safe didn't work and im held responsible. I don't want to bash LOOK, I love their bike, it beat out BMC, Specialized, Willier, and a few more bikes I test rode but, I kind of feel like I'm being shafted. I was really expecting to get a new frame for free since this appears to be a design flaw error...now im being forced to either get a new frame even if it is a crash replacement at cost or get it professionally repaired...thoughts please?


----------



## bikerjohn64

Oh man; I'm so sorry to hear about your bad luck. 

Those hanger are designed to shear off if it is hit in the right place. There is a V-groove machined along a specific point creating the shear point. 

I sympathize with what you are going through but what happened to you may have happened with any other bike you were riding at that time. It was just bad luck. 

Have you tried contacting Calfee? They do carbon repairs and it might be cheaper that gong through your dealer? 
http://www.calfeedesign.com/

I realized that its hard to see the good side but the integrity of the rear dropout looks to be good and the hanger can be repaired. 

Hope you can get some good news.


----------



## Deathmoney07

Thanks, and yes that's the repair company my shop is recommending...I see your side of it and realize that but I have had literally dozens of my friends all disagree with the outcome so far...they were actually astonished that this didn't fall under warranty and the frame isn't being replaced for free. 

This exact same thing happened to my friend about, 2 months ago I wanna say. He was actually participating in a CAT4/5? race when he went down because of another rider going down, but specialized said that shouldn't have happened and replaced his frame free of charge. His bike was maybe...2 1/2-3 months old at best too.

I just can't believe it snapped so easily...I have had the hangars bend before from a crash and not cause frame damage on my previous bikes(cannondale, Trek, and a Cervelo) and I was going much faster and actually injured myself pretty badly too...I walked away from this with no physical damage to myself at all....only sadness


----------



## Deathmoney07

Called LOOK california, no answer, have sent multiple emails...no reply....awesome. 

Shop fainlly got back to me, and it's going to cost 700$ through CALFEE w/a replacement end from LOOK. I told them I want to fight it and not have to pay for this out of pocket but now they aren't replying...wtf. I guess no one wants to have to stand by any sort of warranty.


----------



## OrenPerets

Deathmoney07 said:


> Called LOOK california, no answer, . now they aren't replying...wtf.


Give some grace. eurobike just ended, and they cam back to work yesterday...


keep trying, or PM justin.

he demonstrated superb customer care (i used it  ).

Oren


----------



## cantride55

Welcome to Look's customer service. 
If you're in the states, you may have a chance. E-mail the Look rep who visits and sometimes posts on this site (sorry can't remember his name). He may be able to help. If you live outside of the states, and hopeful not Canada (where you'd be screwed) your in for a battle. Fwiw, I think you postion holds water. I have sold all my Look products, frame, bars, pedals and clothing because of their service. Don't be surprised if when they respond to your inquires you are left feeling that you should feel privileged to ride their product and, how dare you complain. I've said it before and I'll say it again, GREAT frames, crappy customer service.
I hope it works out for you and keep us posted.


----------



## Deathmoney07

OrenPerets said:


> Give some grace. eurobike just ended, and they cam back to work yesterday...
> 
> 
> keep trying, or PM justin.
> 
> he demonstrated superb customer care (i used it  ).
> 
> Oren


Good point, it is a busy time of year but still...it's been a while, so that means no one stays behind to offer CS?



cantride55 said:


> Welcome to Look's customer service.
> If you're in the states, you may have a chance. E-mail the Look rep who visits and sometimes posts on this site (sorry can't remember his name). He may be able to help. If you live outside of the states, and hopeful not Canada (where you'd be screwed) your in for a battle. Fwiw, I think you postion holds water. I have sold all my Look products, frame, bars, pedals and clothing because of their service. Don't be surprised if when they respond to your inquires you are left feeling that you should feel privileged to ride their product and, how dare you complain. I've said it before and I'll say it again, GREAT frames, crappy customer service.
> I hope it works out for you and keep us posted.


I live in the states so I hope that helps me, but I just can't believe the lack of help I got from LOOK/the store I purchased the bike from. No one wants to stand behind their product, neither manufacturer nor the distributor/seller.

I will keep you posted, and I agree. I love the bike, but after this I have lost some of my love towards not only the bike but the company.


----------



## bikerjohn64

Dm;
I just noticed a Trek owner with the same issue trying to get support. 
I do hope perhaps Justin (the US rep) might catch this when things settle down from the trade shows. ;-)


----------



## outcast7

Crash or not that is pretty crappy, it should have enough structural integrity to allow the hanger to bend with snapping right off.
Kind of funny too how it has a big sticker advertising the "ultra light CARBON dropout" and it is just hanging off the bike. Probably not to you though


----------



## cantride55

Deathmoney07 said:


> Good point, it is a busy time of year but still...it's been a while, so that means no one stays behind to offer CS?
> 
> That is what I question as well. Buy a 4000.00 frame from us and when we get around to it we'll respond to your broken frame inquires. All the while promoting the break away der. hanger, which will save your mono frame.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the states so I hope that helps me, but I just can't believe the lack of help I got from LOOK/the store I purchased the bike from. No one wants to stand behind their product, neither manufacturer nor the distributor/seller.
> 
> The rep's name is Justin. P.m. him.
> 
> In my experience, some warranties look good on paper but do not stand up in practise unless you push....hard.I waited 3 months for a Look warranty frame that was shipped 300 miles from where I live. The LBS won't replace a frame until they know Look will reimburse. If everyone from Look is at eurobike, what does that say about Look's dedication to their cuctomer service? If I saved 4000.00 for a frame and it's now broken what would I do?
> -Wait until Look gets around to "looking into it", even though my e-mails go unanswered.
> -Send it to Calfee myself to get back riding (esp. if I only have one frame) and possibly void any chance of a warranty replacement,
> -Sit on my butt and wait with no bike to ride, wondering if I am responsible to repair it myself.
> -Or spend more money on another frame?
> All the while questioning if I made a poor choice buying from that company. I'd feel like I was hung out to dry. You should hear back from them this week. I hope they do the right thing for you. It is a nice riding frame. I miss mine. They most likely will step up and replace it for you and from what I know about Look usa, they would do so asap.


----------



## Deathmoney07

That's the exact limbo I'm in Cantride, buy a new frame, repair it. etc. thankfully I have a loander bike, which is the exact same bike I had before I bought the look, a specialized tarmac SL3...great bike. at this point I am kind of wishing I had kept my old bike.

I love the 586, and I sure hope you guys are right and LOOK USA helps alleviate this issue.


----------



## justin.

Hrrrm, is that a 586 UD? I just checked with our Warranty Dept and there has been no calls regarding this. What shop is the bike at? We (meaning our Warranty Dept) may just have to call them directly to get some action on this. If you feel weird about what shop you are at, feel free to PM me the info!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## cantride55

Good for you Justin, go get 'em. Kinda makes me wish I was able to have Look usa deal with my replacement issue a while back.


----------



## Deathmoney07

justin. said:


> Hrrrm, is that a 586 UD? I just checked with our Warranty Dept and there has been no calls regarding this. What shop is the bike at? We (meaning our Warranty Dept) may just have to call them directly to get some action on this. If you feel weird about what shop you are at, feel free to PM me the info!
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


Justin,

This is in fact a UD frame(at least I think it is). The shop is Cyclelife USA located in Georgetown, Washington DC.

CycleLife USA | Washington, DC Bike Shop

I would absolutely love ANY help you would give me...

V/R

DM



cantride55 said:


> Good for you Justin, go get 'em. Kinda makes me wish I was able to have Look usa deal with my replacement issue a while back.


Yea...I hope he does get 'em. This shop was classy as hell when I was buying the bike from them. All in the sudden I need some support and it's like dealing with INTEL or something, terrible communication.


----------



## justin.

PM'd you DM07. Its what needs to happen to move forward. Thanks.


----------



## cantride55

Any update yet?


----------



## justin.

We just returned to the office from Interbike (still unloading actually) and it will take a little while to get unburied from the back log of messages/requests...but we'll get there.


----------



## bikerjohn64

justin. said:


> We just returned to the office from Interbike (still unloading actually) and it will take a little while to get unburied from the back log of messages/requests...but we'll get there.


This IS customer service at its finest! .>^o (I'm not worthy; I'm not .........)


----------



## cantride55

To me this stinks of, 
Thank you for choosing our product however, we only care about getting more people to spend money with us so, if you are having problems with our frame....sit down, take a number and wait. Afterall, we already have your money, your importance is now way down on our "to do list". You really should be both proud and honoured to ride our frames. Sorry if you can't ride your bike right now because we sluffed our customer service off to get new customers. But hey, you are riding a Look well, maybe not right now....we'll get to you once we unpack and rest a bit.


----------



## brett

i had a 595 same problem. picked up a stick and frame snapped instead of hanger. eventually frame was replaced under waranty. This was in Australia. 
My only dissapointment was they replaced the 595 with a 586 , but they got me on the road .
good luck


----------



## Deathmoney07

So far, I'm waiting on my shop to get an RA# from look, send itto them in CA. Then they will analyze it and go from there. Justin has been helpful, and yes they have been busy but having to wait this long is kind of annoying but, some help is better than no help si I'm not going to gripe and moan too much.

So far I'm still awaiting news on wether or not im getting a replacment frame for free, or what, and from what brett says, it may not even bee a 586 fframe...which would suck if I got a 566...hopefully I get reimbursed the cash difference in frame price.


----------



## bikerjohn64

> So far I'm still awaiting news on wether or not im getting a replacment frame for free, or what, and from what brett says, it may not even bee a 586 fframe...which would suck if I got a 566...hopefully I get reimbursed the cash difference in frame price.


It may have been that Brett's situation was perhaps due to bad timing with the discontinuation of the 595 and they may have only had 586 in stock. (Still disappointing non the less). 

I think you will be fine. If they do decide to replace it; you may be limited in choice of colour. 

With my experience with Lambert here in Canada; they basically did not give me a choice either to pay the difference to upgrade to a 695 nor did they even let me know what colour frame they were sending as a replacement. My bike shop called me after 3-1/2 month of waiting and said "your bike is here"! 

Still; love how the bike rides!


----------



## Ppopp

Deathmoney07 said:


> So far I'm still awaiting news on wether or not im getting a replacment frame for free, or what, and from what brett says, it may not even bee a 586 fframe...which would suck if I got a 566...hopefully I get reimbursed the cash difference in frame price.


I would be pretty disappointed in Look if they replaced your 586 with anything less, since they still make the 586.

It sounds like Justin is on the job now. Hopefully it will work out for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 1Lieutenant

Any update?


----------



## Deathmoney07

I've been away at work so I apologize for the late update.

The bike has been shipped out to LOOK USA. I'm not sure if they have recieved it or not though.

I just pm'd Justin asking for an update so I hope to hear some good news. I'll be sure to keep you guys updated throughout this process!


----------



## Z6_esb

Deathmoney07 said:


> I've been away at work so I apologize for the late update.
> 
> The bike has been shipped out to LOOK USA. I'm not sure if they have recieved it or not though.
> 
> I just pm'd Justin asking for an update so I hope to hear some good news. I'll be sure to keep you guys updated throughout this process!


Please do. I am looking at buying 586 UD and have been monitoring this thread for customer service. My current bike (Felt) was purchased partly because of the reputation of customer service being so responsive and good in general.


----------



## Deathmoney07

Justin said he thinks he has seen it in the warranty department and that my bike shop should be hearing back from them soon...until then it's a guessing game. 

it appears that I'll be riding the DC Audi Best Buddies challenge on my single speed lol...FML. 100 miles of fun!


----------



## bikerjohn64

DM; ill keep my gears crossed for you! Good luck. 
Hopefully Justin's influence will pull through.


----------



## Deathmoney07

bikerjohn64 said:


> DM; ill keep my gears crossed for you! Good luck.
> Hopefully Justin's influence will pull through.


Thanks man. I hope the gear gods are on my side!


----------



## Deathmoney07

Update:

Still have yet to hear anything back.

Good news is, Justin mailed me a package with a shirt and water bottle...pretty nice of him. Would still prefer my bike though


----------



## tranzformer

Other option, if you purchased on a credit card see what kind of customer service/protection they might offer. I know sometimes various cc companies have 30/60/90 day policies where if something fails they will cover it to X amount (not sure if they will the cost of this bike). They also extend the warranty. Might be worth considering looking into if nothing else seems to work out.


----------



## rward325

I guess they stopped using the replaceable derailleur hanger on the 586. My 2009 586 has a removable one. I call it bad design personally. I have had to send my handlebars and frame back once each to Look. In all instances their service has been impeccable and handled promptly. A couple of years ago they went to the send to us first model. It is a PITA but I have never been disappointed with their service.


----------



## justin.

Deathmoney07 said:


> Update:
> 
> Still have yet to hear anything back.
> 
> Good news is, Justin mailed me a package with a shirt and water bottle...pretty nice of him. Would still prefer my bike though


Sorry, I've been out of the office. I'll ping our warranty dept to see what the hold up is!


----------



## Deathmoney07

tranzformer said:


> Other option, if you purchased on a credit card see what kind of customer service/protection they might offer. I know sometimes various cc companies have 30/60/90 day policies where if something fails they will cover it to X amount (not sure if they will the cost of this bike). They also extend the warranty. Might be worth considering looking into if nothing else seems to work out.


Paid for it out right in cash..no CC :/



rward325 said:


> I guess they stopped using the replaceable derailleur hanger on the 586. My 2009 586 has a removable one. I call it bad design personally. I have had to send my handlebars and frame back once each to Look. In all instances their service has been impeccable and handled promptly. A couple of years ago they went to the send to us first model. It is a PITA but I have never been disappointed with their service.


Hmmm...so it's built in to he frame?? 



justin. said:


> Sorry, I've been out of the office. I'll ping our warranty dept to see what the hold up is!


Actually...so..now the great news! I stopped in at Cycelife USA today in Georgetown DC. 

voilà!!! I got a brand new 586! However it is white...which is actually awesome because it looks amazing! I'll post some pics next week when it's all built back up.

Justin, thank you so much for all the help. LOOK comes through...pretty fricken happy right meow!


----------



## RK250

Great ending, man! Glad to hear Look is there for us. On a side note, the warranty guys were 'on my side' prior to UPS destroying my 595 en route to San Jose and they remained on my side while I filed the claim. I'm a retail business owner with a run specialty store and it means so much to sort out problems without hassle to our customers and in turn, our suppliers for the most part make sure we're credited promptly with what we feel needs to be done to keep everyone happy. Look made a smart decision sorting you out and the good word got around.


----------



## tranzformer

Great news. I am happy that Look took care of you. Way to go Look!


----------



## Z6_esb

Great end to the story. I hope a closeout 586 UD is waiting for me when I have the cash in Feb 2013 :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjohn64

Fantastic news DM! Very glad it all worked out and you were looked after. 
Justin; you are great at what you do; well done!
Now I can un-cross my chain; the noise is killing me ;-).
Do post pics please.


----------



## maximum7

That's great news. 

Well done Justin! 

Is the White UD gloss or flat like the black?


----------



## Deathmoney07

It was a gloss white from what I saw but they just opened up the op of the box and then I began to jump up and down like a little school girl...I'll post pics on monday. It won't be built up until saturday but I have the joy of working fri-sun :/

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## OrenPerets

pictures 
(or it never happened !)

Oren :aureola:


----------



## Deathmoney07

So...hurricane sandy made the bike shop close. Looks like I'll have to upload some pictures whenever the shop opens up and I'm not working a 12 hours shift...IT WILL HAPPEN OREN!!!


----------



## Deathmoney07

ok, the long over due picture has arrived!! Thanks for all of those who kept up with this. 

Justin, thanks again!

EDIT: I need to get it re fit next week though :/


----------



## Z6_esb

I like it. A few more months until I take the plunge...assuming my test ride goes well. 

off topic: did you get a chance to weigh it?


----------



## Deathmoney07

Sorry, never even thought to weight it. I'm going back to the shop tomorrow so I can have it done then. I'll let ya know how much tomorrow!


----------



## justin.

Deathmoney07 said:


> Justin, thanks again!


Glad to help. Sorry it took so long to sort out. It looks fantastic though! Enjoy!


----------



## Z6_esb

Deathmoney07 said:


> Sorry, never even thought to weight it. I'm going back to the shop tomorrow so I can have it done then. I'll let ya know how much tomorrow!


Good stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## bikerjohn64

justin. said:


> Glad to help. Sorry it took so long to sort out. It looks fantastic though! Enjoy!


^^^ This IS customer service at its finest !!! Nudge-nudge-wink-wink Canada.....


----------



## rward325

Nice bike! You will love it! Probably going to take the 695 plunge next year.


----------

